# Artists Den International



## ArtistsDenInternational (Sep 8, 2017)

*What is ADI (Artists Den International)?*

It is a place for artists and commissioners alike to meet and take care of business without the hardships of waiting on note or message deliveries. Or having to pile through hundreds of profile. We found ourselves thinking "Wouldn't it be nice if there were some way if making a place where you could tell who was an artist? So you could speak with them about commissions or multi-streams? Events and the like?". The truth is, this really hasn't been done, not a clean, concise manner without a lot of extra junk tossed in along-side it. So, we decided to create said place. But then asked ourselves, "Well, should we build a site for it?". Fact of the matter is, we don't want to be the next FurAfinity or weasyl or SoFurry. We have no interest in taking anything away from these art sites at all, that isn't what we are about. While building a site might be an end goal, to better facilitate what we want to offer, we have to start small. Putting all the time or money into something we aren't sure is going to work, would be foolish. So we sat and debated how we could accomplish this.

Then it came to us! There is already a platform that would fit our immediate needs perfectly. People are using on a daily basis, hundreds, thousands of people! The answer, is Discord!

What we have done, is created a discord server in which commissioners/supporters and artists can all join. If someone is looking for a particular style, all they need do is ask. The artists can answer at their leisure and work something out. The chat is in real time, it can be run on desktops, phones tablets and such, so you can answer your messages while standing in line at the grocery store!

This also has the potential to make things like "Artists Beware" and "Trusted Artists" obsolete. Although this is not our intent, to step on the creations of others, it is merely a possible bi-product. ADI has policies set in place to help protect both artists and commissioners alike. If an artist or commissioner is doing bad business, with visual proof, they will be removed, leaving only the trustworthy on the server.

*What can I do in the server as an artist?*

Post your stream announcements.
Post your YCH's, adopts or auctions/raffles.
Converse with other artists and/or commissioners.
Work commission details out in real time via our voice channels or conference rooms.
Set up multi-stream plans with other artists.
Chat and have a good time.

*What can I do as a commissioner, or non-artist?*

Speak to and search for artists without sifting through hundreds of profiles.
Gain access to stream notifications and content from artists you may not have known about.
Chat and have a good time.

*What can't I do as either?*

Advertise the services of other artists.
Roleplay
Harass people
-----

If you'd like to visit the home profile, you can view it HERE

If this was enough information, and you like to join our server.

CLICK HERE


----------



## redhusky (Sep 10, 2017)

Interesting, I'll give it a look.


----------



## DoktorGilda (Sep 11, 2017)

It sounds pretty good!


----------

